# Motobecane gets intergraded cable routing.



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

First off, I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place. 

I've owned a ton of bike in the past four years, to the point where I barely have a frame for more than 6 months. But I've had this Motobecane from the start. It was my first REAL bike and the only one I haven't sold. 

It was bought (semi new) at a Pawn shop for $230. That was a deal!

Here's how it looked the day I brought it home. 










Shortly after I replaced the damaged inner tube and added a few upgrades! New bar tape and a Fizik Saddle!










After a year of owning it I parted out the drivetrain and bought a new frame. Then another, another, and another, and so on. 

Now 4 years later I'm back to this one, however I wanted something a bit different. I loved the integrated cable routings on my previous frames so I figured I'd take an inexpensive frame and give it a try. This took a lot of planning but I finally got the ball rolling.. 

I don't want to get into the details of how I done it and how I plan to improve. Instead I'll let the pictures do the talking. The bike is done. I'm just waiting on my braze-on derailleur clamp to arrive.

Oh yea, I decided to give it a name too! 

I'm now working on my second frame. Updates will come shortly. 


It Started with this:










And continued with these:







































And now for paint! I decided to go with a brushed look! It looks amazing with clear coat.










It looked a little boring, so I added a bit of detail. 










Now for the decals!!










I couldn't think of a logo at the time.. So I used a generic one for the time being. I now have photoshop so hopefully I can make something good. 












And now, the bike as a whole. Well, almost. Everything lines up perfectly! This picture is before I finished the wiring or whatnot. 











I don't plan on stopping here. I've enjoyed every bit of this. So I'm going to take classes at a local community college once I'm done at the UA so I can get a degree in welding.

So, keep an eye out! Hope you guys enjoyed. Sorry I didn't update this thread as I was doing this. 

This is something else I've made, but with brazing.
Everything on this was custom made except for the cab, wheels, and beadlocks.


----------



## blitzo (Jun 12, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. Nice job! What is holding the cable eyelets to the frame?


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

The mounts have a lip around the outside that it sits into, and with the tension applied it doesn't move at all. With that said, I don't really like the way I done it and I'm currently working on improving it so it sits in further. 

And thanks! I'm working on another one as well!


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's my new design for the cable guides. This will allow the eyelids to sit in further. The one I have now works, but could be better. 

Maybe you'll get a better idea. This is just scrap metal I had left over, so it'll be a little larger than this. 

View attachment 277055


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Barrel adjusters installed. Ignore the chip. I dropped it the other day.. 

View attachment 277178


View attachment 277179


----------



## cDub (Mar 15, 2013)

That looks really good, I admire your craftsmanship! Well done!


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

cDub said:


> That looks really good, I admire your craftsmanship! Well done!


Thanks! I'm glad people appreciate the work I've put into it. It's amazing what can be done with a little effort. 

I'll keep this thread updated with the others I'll be working on.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

So does the cable exit the frame above the bottom bracket then re-enter the chain stay?


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

You're close, but it actually exits below the BB, goes under it and then re-enters the chainstay. 

Here's a picture 

View attachment 277472


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, that is what I thought it would look like. Cool



justnick said:


> You're close, but it actually exits below the BB, goes under it and then re-enters the chainstay.
> 
> Here's a picture
> 
> View attachment 277472


----------



## justnick (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's another frame I bought from Bike Wagon as an unfinished frame. The owner at a local bike shop noticed that the first letters of the VIN is used by Trek. 

Here's what I've done to it so far. I'm debating on removing the 2 blue stripes on the seat stays.

I'm not done yet. I gotta fix some of the lines where the tape was and the overspray from the touch ups.

Next: light wet sand, decals, and clear coat.

View attachment 282815

View attachment 282816

View attachment 282817

View attachment 282818


----------

